
Analyse Asia Podcast 23: Hardware 101 with Bunnie Huang - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/03/22/episode-23-hardware-101-with-bunnie-huang/
======
bleongcw
Episode Synopsis: Bunnie Huang (@bunniestudios), founder of Bunnie Studios and
Kosagi, joined us to chat about building hardware companies in Asia. From his
early experience in hacking the XBox and Chumby to his recent open hardware
projects: Safecast Geiger Counter Reference Design, Novena Laptop,
Chibitronics: peel and stick electronics, he shared great advice and thoughts
on trends to hardware entrepreneurs out there who are looking to bring their
products to market globally. In this episode, he has offered us a guide on how
hardware entrepreneurs need to think about from prototyping a hardware product
to scaling it in the factories, navigating the factories in China, figuring
out the certifications required and running a crowdfunding campaign that don’t
end in disaster.

